# Meetings > Workshops >  Mikrotik Workshop, Σάββατο 11 Φεβρουαρίου 2006, 13:00.

## ngia

Το Σάββατο 11 Φεβρουαρίου στις 13:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί Mikrotik workshop στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος. 

Έμφαση θα δωθεί στις βασικές λειτουργίες (entry level) και εφόσον ο χρόνος επιτρέπει θα πάμε σε πιο προχωρημένα θέματα. 

Ευσπρόδεκτος όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει στην παρουσίαση.

Ενδεικτική θεματολογία:
 ::  Εγκατάσταση
 ::  Βασικές ρυθμίσεις συστήματος
 ::  Ρυθμίσεις Ασύρματων καρτών, βελτιστοποίηση
 ::  Δρομολόγηση, ρύθμιση ospf, bgp
 ::  Διαγνωστικά εργαλεία 
 ::  Χρήση κονσόλας
 ::  Backup
 ::  Χρήστες
 ::  Ασφάλεια
 ::  SNMP, PPTP, ΝΑΤ, DHCP, DNS ρυθμίσεις
 ::  QoS

Το setup περιλαμβάνει ένα mt και ένα pc στο ίδιο lan (κόμβος Α) και ένα pc συνδεμένο ασύρματα (κόμβος B)
Μέχρι τότε θα φτιάξουμε και το mt του κόμβου της έδρας οπότε το setup θα περιλαμβάνει και αυτό.

Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν 30 θέσεις διαθέσιμες. 

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ. 
Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ: 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=219329

Υλικό για ανάγνωση 
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14906&start=0
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16323

----------


## Vigor

Δηλώνω πρώτος το ενδιαφέρον μου να παρακολουθήσω το workshop αυτό.

*#1*

----------


## panste

Παρόν 
ticket No. 2  ::

----------


## spirosco

Κατω το mikrotik  ::  

No 3  ::

----------


## bedrock

*# 4*

----------


## NetTraptor

::   ::  Κατω τα Windows  ::   ::  

Numero 5...  :: 

edit: Aaaaaaaax.... 5

----------


## Ataraxos

#6

----------


## netsailor

#7

----------


## argi

#8 

@rg!

----------


## amar

Μέσα κι εγώ

#9

----------


## sotirisk

> Κατω το mikrotik  
> 
> No 3


+++++++

#10  :: 
( να δούμε τι είναι αυτό το πράγμα - μπορεί να είναι και καλό  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## nkladakis

11

----------


## fatsoulas

Μια θέση και για μένα 

#12

----------


## RF

13 και

14 SV1EOD

----------


## Ifaistos

#15

----------


## wiresounds

#16

----------


## TaRaNTuLa

#17  ::

----------


## dti

#18
Αν γίνεται, θα ήθελα να δούμε λίγο και το θέμα του hotspot (awmn freespot στην περίπτωσή μας).

----------


## slapper

#19
Δεν το χάνω!!!!!!!

----------


## geosia

#20

Αν και χρησιμοποιώ περίπου 6 μήνες το MikroTik με ενδιαφέρει πολύ μία πιο ολοκληρωμένη παρουσίασή του ώστε να μάθω και τα λάθη ή τις παραλείψεις που έχω στο δικό μου.

Αλλά πιά έκδοση θα παρουσιαστεί 2.8 ή 2.9 γιατί υπάρχουν διαφορές μεταξύ τους;

Γιώργος

----------


## apollonas

#21 
Δεν το χάνω με τίποτα!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> #19
> Δεν το χάνω!!!!!!!


Ρε φίλε… δεν μπορώ κάθε φορά που βλέπω το nick σου …  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Άντε θα τα πούμε από κοντά… γιου σλαΑππερ…  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## slapper

Χαχαχαχα!!!!

θα τα πούμε απο κοντά να σου που και απο που βγαίνει.Μην πάει ο νού σου στο πονηρό...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Κάτσε να συνδεθώ και θα με βλέπεις πίο συχνά το nick...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

*#22*

Μία θέση παρακαλώ! Άργησα να μπω στα Α αλλά ας μπω με το δεξί!

----------


## SV1EOD

Επιβεβαιώνω την κράτηση που έκανε ο RF για εμένα(θέση 14) και δηλώνω και τον wireless surfer *#23* κατόπιν τηλεφωνικής επικοινωνίας και αδυναμίας του να ποστάρει ο ίδιος τώρα.

----------


## vmanolis

Μέσα για το #24.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Mεσα κι εγω  ::  #25

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλώνω και για τον *LordD* μία θέση. #26

----------


## ice

ΜΕΣΑ #27

----------


## spidercode

ΜΕΣΑ #28

Sidercode

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

#29

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον βλέπω. 5 ώρες και ίσα που πρόλαβα την 30άρα.
Να θυμηθώ να έρθω από νωρίς, αν και σιγά μην ξυπνήσουν όλοι.
Πάντως όλοι το περιμένουμε πως και πως αυτό το fest!

----------


## dimitris_raf

#30 τελευταίος και καταιδρωμένος...
Εχω ένα πρόβλημα υγείας αν δεν μπορέσω θα σας ενημερώσω...

----------


## yorgos

Αχ ρε γαμώτο ήθελα κι εγώ  ::

----------


## nikpet

#31

----------


## LordD

I'll be there!!! Thanx vmanolis για την εξυπηρέτηση!!!!!

----------


## nickolas

#32 
 ::  Παρακαλω πολυ..θα ηθελα να ειμαι ο 32ος...αν γινεται..

----------


## jchr

να ρθω κι εγω, θα σερβιρω καφεδες... (33)  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

#34 και όρθιος!

----------


## lambrosk

35

----------


## NetTraptor

Εεεεελα… έχουμε και άλλες αίθουσες… το σπάμε και κάνω και εγώ μια ωρίτσα… 

Έχουμε και σκάλες και ταράτσα… και μπαλκόνια…  ::   ::

----------


## panste

και σκούπες και σφουγγαρίστρες για ένα σφουγγαρισματάκι που χρειάζεται η αίθουσα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jstiva

36 εγώ έστω και όρθιος!

Και με την ευκαρία να ρίξω και την σχετική γκρίνια, από το γεγονός πως όποτε υπήρξε ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον θέμα ποτέ δεν πρόλαβα "εισιτήριο", διότι δυστυχώς δεν κάθομαι 24 ώρες/ 7 ημέρες την εβδομάδα , να δω πότε θα υπάρξη ανακοίνωση.
Και με λύπη μου το λέω ότι σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις που υπήρξε πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον, δεν είδα το σύλλογο να κανονίζει επανάληψη του, όχι στο σύντομο αλλα ούτε στο απώτερο μέλλον.

Δεδομένου επίσης ότι σαν μέλη του συλλόγου, η διργάνωση επιμορφωτικών σεμιναρίων είναι ένα από τα βασικότερα πράγματα που περιμένουμε από το σύλλογο, εγώ δηλώνω ότι θα παρευρεθώ και βάλτε τους Bodyguard να με πετάξουν έξω... Εκτός και αν πείτε από τώρα ότι για τους επιπλέον ενδιαφερόμενους το workshop θα επαναληφθεί μετά από 15 μέρες - ένα μήνα.

Δηλώνω λοιπόν σαν καλό και συνεπές μέλος θα έρθω να πληρώσω την συνδρομή μου για το 2006 και να παρακολουθήσω το σεμινάριο.

----------


## ngia

> Εκτός και αν πείτε από τώρα ότι για τους επιπλέον ενδιαφερόμενους το workshop θα επαναληφθεί μετά από 15 μέρες - ένα μήνα.


δεσμεύομαι  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

Eγω δεν θα ερθω με νουμερο με varadero και κληδεια δικα μου αν δεν ανηξω την λεσχη πως θα κανεται fest?  ::

----------


## Ataraxos

> αν δεν ανηξω την λεσχη πως θα κανεται fest?


θα κάνουμε ντου!  ::

----------


## jstiva

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jstiva
> 
> Εκτός και αν πείτε από τώρα ότι για τους επιπλέον ενδιαφερόμενους το workshop θα επαναληφθεί μετά από 15 μέρες - ένα μήνα.
> 
> 
> δεσμεύομαι


Αγαπητέ Νικήτα 

Μου θυμίζεις ένα πραγματικό περιστατικό που συνέβη ανάμεσα σε 2 φίλους μου, όπου ο πρώτος προσπαθούσε να πείσει τον δεύτερο να του δανείσει ένα ηλεκτρικό τριβείο για να τρίψει και να βάψει τις πόρτες του σπιτιού του.

"Όχι δεν στο δίνω" λέω ο δεύτερος
"Μα γιατί; Aφού ξέρεις ότι εγω άμα λέω κάτι έχω πρόσωπο..." λέει ο πρώτος
"Και τι να το κάνω το πρόσωπο σου? Να το πάρω να τρίβω άμα χαλάσει το τριβείο?" αποκρίθηκε ο δεύτερος...

Ετσι λοιπόν και εσύ δεσμεύεσαι στηριζόμενος στο ότι έχεις..."πρόσωπο"... Και τί να το κάνω εγώ? Άμα είναι έτσι δώσε μου μια φωτογραφία σου να στήνω routers...  ::   ::   ::   ::  

To "Δεσμεύομαι" σημαίνει για μένα ότι ανοίγεις ένα καινούριο τόπικ όπου λες για ένα καινούριο workshop - με συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και ώρα - και από κάτω γράφεις μια λίστα με ονόματα αυτών με σειρά πάνω από τριάντα, και βάζεις και μια ταμπελίτσα "έκλεισε" στο συγκεκριμένο topic...

Με Εκτίμηση
Γιάννης

----------


## ngia

> To "Δεσμεύομαι" σημαίνει για μένα ότι ανοίγεις ένα καινούριο τόπικ όπου λες για ένα καινούριο workshop - με συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και ώρα - και από κάτω γράφεις μια λίστα με ονόματα αυτών με σειρά πάνω από τριάντα, και βάζεις και μια ταμπελίτσα "έκλεισε" στο συγκεκριμένο topic...


http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=229508  ::

----------


## NovemberQ

@#$%@*@#, δηλ. δουλευω...
Στο άλλο workshop, ελπίζω να ....  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jstiva
> 
> To "Δεσμεύομαι" σημαίνει για μένα ότι ανοίγεις ένα καινούριο τόπικ όπου λες για ένα καινούριο workshop - με συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία και ώρα - και από κάτω γράφεις μια λίστα με ονόματα αυτών με σειρά πάνω από τριάντα, και βάζεις και μια ταμπελίτσα "έκλεισε" στο συγκεκριμένο topic...
> 
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=229508


Εύγε Νικήτα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

37  ::  
Αν υπάρξει καμιά ακύρωση....... θα ήθελα πολύ να έρθω.......

----------


## lambrosk

να πας γιατι θα έχει ακυρώσεις που δεν θα τις αναφέρουν λογικά, 
το πολύ πολύ όρθιος και αν δεν αντέχεις , φεύγεις...  ::  

Για όλους τα λέω τα παραπάνω... εεε?  ::

----------


## cherryman

#38 και όρθιος

----------


## freenet

39 και όρθιος και αν δεν χωράει η αίθουσα στο διάδρομο αλλά με καμια στημένη οθονούλα να βλέπουμε κι εμείς στην ουρά  ::   ::

----------


## vmanolis

> 39 και όρθιος και αν δεν χωράει η αίθουσα στο διάδρομο αλλά με καμια στημένη οθονούλα να βλέπουμε κι εμείς στην ουρά


Αυτό θα πει δίψα για μάθηση.  ::   ::   ::  
Να τα βλέπουν αυτά μερικοί-μερικοί που πιάνουν μια πολυθρονάρα και κάααααααααααθονται.  ::

----------


## ianeira

*40*
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει λίγο πιο αργά??

----------


## Laiono

41 και αν χωρέσουμε χωρέσαμε

----------


## ngia

41 δήλωσαν, ας σταματήσουμε εδώ, θα γίνει και τρίτο

----------


## gtrichop

Αν και καταλαβαίνω ότι το τμήμα είναι υπεράριθμο, θα ήθελα να δηλώσω συμμετοχή ως επιλαχόντας, σε περίπτωση που υπάρχουν ακυρώσεις.
Πάντως κι ο πολυέλαιος άνετος είναι...

----------


## messinianet

Εγώ θα έρθω και αν υπάρχει χώρος... μένω!

----------


## Dare Devil

Εγώ πάντως δηλώνω για το τρίτο απο τωρα. Αν δεν πειράζει θα φέρω και κάμερα για να το γράπσουμε και θα σηκώσω και κάνα ftp να το βάλω.

----------


## fatsoulas

Θα παρακαλούσα θερμά αν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε λίγο πιο αργά μιας και Σάββατο και 10:00 είναι λίγο νωρίς . Αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα βέβαια απο τον εισηγητή και τους υπολοίπους θα πρότεινα ως ώρα στη 13:00

----------


## fatsoulas

Οι μέρες πλησιάζουν για το Workshop αλλά δεν είδα ακόμα καμία απάντηση στην προτασή μου. Αυτό πως να το εκλάβω οτι κανείς δεν έχει πρόβλημα για την μεταφορά της ώρας ή οτι κανείς δεν έχει δει την πρόταση μου????

----------


## socrates

Καλύτερα να πάει λίγο πιο αργά! Προσωπικά με βολεύει! Αλλά είναι θέμα αυτού που θα κάνει το workshop!

----------


## ianeira

Συμφωνώ. 1-2 θα ήταν καλά.

----------


## vmanolis

> Συμφωνώ. 1-2 θα ήταν καλά.


Εγώ μέσα για όποια ώρα θελήσετε. Έτσι κι αλλιώς θα συμμετέχω.  ::

----------


## ngia

οκ παμε στις 13¨00

----------


## socrates

> οκ παμε στις 13¨00


credits to ngia!

----------


## wireless.surfer

Η νέα ώρα που ορίστηκε δυστυχώς μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα.

Οπότε παραχωρώ τη θέση μου σε όποιον έχει σειρά.

----------


## kxrist

Ομοίως. Καλό θα είναι όμως να εξετασθεί το ενδεχόμενο να μπαίνουν κάποια workshops το σάββατο αντί για κυριακή....

----------


## socrates

> Ομοίως. Καλό θα είναι όμως να εξετασθεί το ενδεχόμενο να μπαίνουν κάποια workshops το *σάββατο* αντί για κυριακή....


Μα.... Σάββατο είναι το workshop!  ::

----------


## kxrist

Ναι, ξέρω δεν το είπα για το συγκεκριμένο αλλά γενικά γιατί βλέπω ότι τα περισσότερα γίνονται Κυριακές.....

----------


## lambrosk

Λόγω του ότι πολλοί δουλεύουν Σάββατο, (όχι εγώ μην νομίζετε ότι το πα για να μην αλλάξει..)  ::

----------


## fotis

Παιδιά ισχύει το workshop και πότε? ας ανακοινώσει κάποιος να μην ψάχνουμε..

----------


## dti

Όπως λέει και ο τίτλος του topic αύριο Σάββατο στις 13:00.

----------


## Ataraxos

10:00 μπορώ 13:00 όχι ακυρώνω τη θέση.

----------


## vmanolis

Τα λέμε λοιπόν αύριο στις 1 το μεσημέρι.
Αλήθεια, τίποτα φαγώσιμο θα έχει; Κάτι σαν... μασαWorkshop.  ::   ::   ::  
Καλό έέέέέ... ;  ::

----------


## bosss

Και εγω μέσα!
Αν έχει θέση, αλλιως σε 2 εδβομάδες...  ::

----------


## sotirisk

η δικιά μου ακυρώνεται, όποιος θέλει ας πάει  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Μόλις επέστρεψα από το workshop αυτό του Mikrotik.  ::  
Συμπεράσματα:
1. Κακώς άλλαξε η ώρα έναρξής του από 10:00 σε 13:00. Το κλείσαμε το μαγαζί 18:30 και παρόλα αυτά "θέλαμε κι άλλο".  ::  
2. *Νικήτας* (*ngia*) επιεικώς άπιαστος και... ακούραστος. Μακάρι να υπήρχαν κι άλλοι τέτοιοι "ερασιτέχνες" για να βάζουν τα γυαλιά στους επαγγελματίες.* Εύγε*.  ::  
3. Καλά θα ήταν να χωριζόταν σε δύο διαφορετικού επιπέδου workshop, ένα εισαγωγικό και ένα... προχωρημένων.  ::  
4. Μετά από τα βασικά, όταν αρχίσανε τα ζόρικα, η ώρα είχε περάσει για τα καλά, οπότε κάπου όλοι πιεζόντουσαν να φύγουν αλλά από την άλλη μόλις άρχισαν τα... ωραία.  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν θέλει να προσθέσει κάποιος άλλος κάτι, αλλά όντως ήταν ένα άκρως ενδιαφέρον workshop.  ::  
Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο εύγε στον Νικήτα που αφιέρωσε τόσο χρόνο και... σάλιο για την πραγματοποίηση του workshop.  ::  

Υ.Γ. Αγοράστε ένα καινούργιο mouse για τον *katsaros* και ένα πορτατίφ γραφείου. Δεινοπάθησε.  ::

----------


## geosia

O vmanolis έχει πάρα πολύ δίκιο στις παρατηρήσεις του.

Οι πέντε ώρες, περίπου, που αφιερώθηκαν, δεν επαρκούσαν για να αναπτυχούν αναλυτικά όλες οι δυνατότητες ενός λειτουργκού έστω και router όπως το Mikrotik.

Ίσα που έφτασαν για να πούμε τα βασικά και πάλι κουραστήκαμε όλοι και περισσότερο ο εξαιρετικός ngia που προσπαθήσε να δώσει απαντήσεις ακόμα και σε δύσκολα προβλήματα routing configuration. Δίκτυα με RIP, OSPF, iBGP και eBGP, Proxy και VPN servers σε ότι συνδεσμολογία θα μπορούσε να υπάρχει.

Ελπίζω σε άλλο αντίστοιχο workshop να μπούμε σε ακόμη πιο αναλυτικές επεξηγήσεις και να γνωρίσουμε και άλλα χαρακτηριστικά και φυσικά να λύσουμε απορίες που δημιουργούνται με την χρήση.

----------


## Vigor

Το είχα ήδη προτείνει:

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic....r=asc&start=15




> Επίσης, θα μπορούσε να σπάσει σε δύο sessions, ένα entry-level workshop και ένα ποιο advanced session. Το δεύτερο θα μπορούσε να πραγματοποιηθεί στους παρακολουθήσαντες την entry-level παρουσίαση, όπως είχε γίνει πέρυσι με το Asterisk workshop.


Τουλάχιστον, θα είχε μαλλιάσει λιγότερο σήμερα η γλώσσα του πάστορα ngia...  ::

----------


## freenet

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Νικήτα και όσους εργάστηκαν για αυτο το workshop. Ήταν κάτι πολύ ουσιαστικό και βοηθητικό. Κράτησα σημειώσεις με ότι μας "βομβάρδιζε" ο Νικήτας.
Νικήτα, πολλά μπράβο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!! Και για να μην αδικήσω όσοσυς συνέβαλαν σε αυτό, σας ευχαριστούμε κι εσάς.
Προτρέπω όλους να μην χάσουν το επόμενο....Έτσι μου ρχεται να ξαναρθω  ::   ::  
Πότε πάμε για το advanced?

----------


## socrates

> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Νικήτα και όσους εργάστηκαν για αυτο το workshop. Ήταν κάτι πολύ ουσιαστικό και βοηθητικό. Κράτησα σημειώσεις με ότι μας "βομβάρδιζε" ο Νικήτας.
> Νικήτα, πολλά μπράβο σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!! Και για να μην αδικήσω όσοσυς συνέβαλαν σε αυτό, σας ευχαριστούμε κι εσάς.


1000 thanks!




> Προτρέπω όλους να μην χάσουν το επόμενο....Έτσι μου ρχεται να ξαναρθω   
> Πότε πάμε για το advanced?


Θέλεις advanced? 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=238395#238395

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Πραγματικά εξαιρετικό workshop!
Θα ζητήσω να μπουν σε torrent τα 2 iso (το cd και το iso για τις cf) μαζί με τα extra (winbox κτλ).
Εγώ πάντως θα το ξαναπαρακολουθήσω!
Επίσης αναμένουμε και το sipura workshop που υποσχεθήκατε  :: 
Και πάλι μπράβο!!!

----------


## ngia

το excelaki με παράδειγμα για το κόψιμο του subnet

----------


## slapper

Το workshop ήταν τέλειο και ο ngia τι να πούμε μάς διαφώτισε σε πολλά πράγματα.

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Ngia  ::   ::   ::  
ΤΕΛΟΙΟΣ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΣ!!!!!!!!!

Μας βλέπω αυτοι που ήρθαν χτές να ξαναέρχονται και σε δύο βσομάδες νικήτα...  ::   ::

----------


## fatsoulas

Και εγω με την σειρά μου να συνεχάρω τον Ngia για την πολυ καλή του παρουσίαση. Πολύ ενημερωτικό. Άντε την επόμενη φορά που θα διοργανωθεί workshop για Miktrotik να αναφερθούμε και σε πιο advanced θέματα  ::   ::  

Επίσης όλοι όσοι συνέβαλαν γι 'αυτό το Workshop αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> *Θα ζητήσω να μπουν σε torrent τα 2 iso (το cd και το iso για τις cf) μαζί με τα extra (winbox κτλ).
> *

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Babba
> 
> *Θα ζητήσω να μπουν σε torrent τα 2 iso (το cd και το iso για τις cf) μαζί με τα extra (winbox κτλ).
> *


μα υπάρχουν, και γω από το dc τα πήρα,
pm me αν θες να στα στείλω

----------


## katsaros_m

ngia ++
ολα τα λεφτα

----------

